# Ultra CDP II rail wear



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

I just got my Ultra CDP II back from the Kimber gunsmith where they had to repair a grip bushing. The same day I got it back, I shot it...knowing they had cleaned it for me. Upon cleaning it that night, I noticed really bad rail wear (gouging almost). I sent the same pictures attached here to Kimber and was also wanting the forums input..............the best input! I don't have another CDP to compare it to, so I need some help. I'm waitng to hear from Kimber, but wanted to be qualified to respond to her remarks. I thought maybe when they did the bushing work some tiny metal got in there and they did not clean it well enough. I have no clue. THANKS!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's not uncommon, remember that your frame is aluminum and the barrel and slide are steel. What you're seeing is the anodizing wearing off the frame as the steel is harder than the alloy+finish.

Unless there is physical damage ie cracks, peening, dents etc. the wear is just cosmetic. It looks like there is possible damage to the left front rail, but it's hard to tell in the pics.


----------

